

Why webkit sucks - vanhalt
http://turpial.org.ve/2012/10/post-mortem-note-about-webkit-in-turpial/

======
beatgammit
As opposed to what alternatives (besides native)? The author doesn't mention
working with Gecko (which I hear is much more complicated to use as a
library), Presto or anything besides Webkit; seems a little unfair.

I don't see what the big push towards writing everything in HTML/CSS is all
about. Native apps give the user a much better experience, and isn't that what
we should all be worrying about? Writing complex webapps is much more
difficult than writing complex native apps in terms of performance, because
sometimes a single thread just isn't enough.

